# 13th International Slipper Orchid Symposium - November 3, 2012



## Scott Ware (Apr 16, 2012)

The 14th International Slipper Orchid Symposium returns to the Orlando area in 2012 and will take place Saturday, November 3, 2012 at the Howard Johnson Altamonte Springs. This is the same venue as in previous years, but the facility has a new name and some very nice upgrades.

I will post more information as I am able to get it ready, but I know many folks who attend the symposium like to purchase their airline tickets as early as possible to get the best fare. The information will also be available at the official website: 13th International Slipper Orchid Symposium

With the speakers who are tentatively lined up, I expect this to be one of the best symposiums ever.
----------------

Just an editing note from Heather. I cannot change the title, but this is actually the 14th annual, just in case anyone was confused. Thanks, H.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 16, 2012)

and who is speaking?
tentatively


----------



## Scott Ware (Apr 17, 2012)

ehanes7612 said:


> and who is speaking?
> tentatively



I'm still in the begging and groveling stage. As soon as everyone commits (and it should be soon), I'll publish the list.


----------

